# What TV shows are you bingeing?



## Robert2928

I have Fist of the North Star the complete collection...and it's about time that I watch it all


----------



## succubus

Will & Grace
Versailles
I Love Lucy
The Lucy Show
Bob's Burgers
South Park
GOT
Sherlock
Fargo
Unbreakable


----------



## Instinktual

Just finished Elementary season 5. Still a great show, though were I felt that seasons 3 and 4 were really moving, this one feels a bit more stagnant. There doesn't seem to be any consequences felt from the events in season 4. And I'm a bit disappointed about the unceremonious exit of Fiona. I thought the relationship between her and Sherlock was interesting and had potential, but I guess the writers chickened out. Regardless, still looking forward to season 6.

I'm currently watching Manhunt: Unabomber on Netflix. An unexpected little gem, this show is awesome. The actings great, and focusing on the psyche of both the investigator and the unabomber is a smart idea. talk about rabbit hole..

Also sporadically watching Jerry Seinfeld's Comedians in cars getting coffee. I like light shows with short episodes, great for background noise and just putting on when you got 15-20 minutes to kill. That being said, I'm a little disappointed in this show. I'm a big fan of Robert Llewellyn's Carpool, which is one of the shows I assume he got the idea from. I love that show because of the informal format, the spontaneity and authenticity of the conversations, and the fact that most of the guests don't slip into their public personas, but rather give us a glimpse of who they really are. I expected the same from "Comedians..". But the whole thing feels overproduced, heavily edited and at times forced. Seinfeld seems unwilling to really get into the deeper conversation, instead spending most of his time making hit-or-miss jokes (mostly miss for me, and I like Seinfeld). But I guess that's what he/they decided to do with the show. I just feel like it has missed potential, but maybe it gets better through the seasons (I'm still in the first couple seasons).
One last thing: What's the point of bringing a guests dream car, and then not let them drive it?! That seems a bit cruel, and it makes the car pretty irrelevant. They might as well be driving around in a Prius.


----------



## Red Panda

I recently binged:

The Fall (absolutely amazing)
Humans (wonderful)
Merlin (PG13, absolutely fun, lots of tears and laughter)
The Living and the Dead (very enjoyable ghost story, with very good artistic filming, do recommend)


----------



## Wisteria

Just binged Devilman Crybaby this weekend. It's one of those gruesome animes where everyone dies and some scenes are surprisingly pornographic. My favourite thing about it was the soundtrack and the art style;

* *



















It's pretty low budget though, has some weird animations and the characters don't have a lot of depth. But I recommend it if you think this is your type of thing!


----------



## VinnieBob

electric dreams- all short stories based on Philip K Dick
outer limits- original
the travelers season 2


----------



## Instinktual

vinniebob said:


> electric dreams- all short stories based on Philip K Dick
> outer limits- original
> the travelers season 2


What’s your take on Travelers, is it good? I’m on the fence about this one, but maybe I should give it a shot.


----------



## VinnieBob

Instinktual said:


> What’s your take on Travelers, is it good? I’m on the fence about this one, but maybe I should give it a shot.


it's worth watching


----------



## Penny

I wouldn't say I've been bingewatching it but I've been watching Disjointed lately.


----------



## BeyondMyThoughts

X Files
House
Futurama
Cowboy Bebop


----------



## Doccium

*The Legend of Korra*

I am almost done, phew. In the middle of season four. Very good so far; however, I did not like season two as much as the others. My favourite is definetely the _first season_; the whole theme with a revolution that tries change the world really intrigues me. Also, _Amon_. Seems like I've got a thing for characters like him, heh. Reminds me of _V_ from *V for Vendetta*. Hopefully I will be able to find another series/movie with such an interesting character.

Hm, on my watchlist I have got _The Man in the High Castle_ though I have not started yet.


----------



## Necrox

I watched The End of the F***ing World in one sitting...


----------



## Mike555

I'm currently watching Young Sheldon. This is a story about the life of the most famous hero of TV series The Big Bang Theory. Being a big fan of the last one, I've become very interested in watching Young Sheldon. Now I'm waiting for the release of the 13th episode on https://loadtv.info/ltv/tvshow/. Does anyone here like these shows?


----------



## Moonshake

'Dark' - it's a German sci-fi crime series on Netflix. I'm so hooked. Definitely recommend if you like Stranger Things.


----------



## WickerDeer

I'm watching Tiny Pretty Things.

I was interested in it out of curiosity about how dancers live and think about dancing. I've encountered some dancers, mostly through figure drawing as they were posing for sketches, and they seemed interesting.

The show is slow moving and I'm not that interested in the people's lives, but I do find the narration about dancing, and watching them really enjoyable. There are a lot of dances in it which are interesting artistically, on their own and as elements of a tv show?

I find the more I watch it the more I get into it, even though it felt a little unsatisfying how dramatic their relationships all were at first. But I think that even that is getting more interesting as it's starting to discuss larger issues affecting young girls and young performers and artists especially.

I don't know anything about ballet, so I don't know how much of it is realistic or not, but I am satisfied with it right now. I really like the idea of having a show about dancers and cast with real dancers, and about dancers lives.

I tried a ballet dance move once and the teacher and the other girls in the class laughed at me because...it's obvious when someone hasn't been taking ballet since they were children. Let's just say it more gracefully and not at all falling-on-the-facely as when I actually tried to do it and fell down every single time in front of the whole class. lol

Ballet moves are so difficult and complex--the intelligence to do them is also distinct. I can see now how they might have been resentful at someone like me thinking I could come in and be anywhere close to proficient. That I was not a dancer. I had not been dancing and honing this intelligence and set of knowledge since I was a child, like many of these women.

But even if I can never really know what it's like to be a ballet dancer, I'm still curious about their lives. And I think the idea for this show is brilliant!

I'm not sure it will live up to my expectations of the idea, but it's still been interesting and I like how it's cast with actual dancers. It would be cool if there were a show like this that was also directed by dancers and realistic (I don't know if it is or not).


----------



## tanstaafl28

WickerDeer said:


> I'm watching Tiny Pretty Things.
> 
> I was interested in it out of curiosity about how dancers live and think about dancing. I've encountered some dancers, mostly through figure drawing as they were posing for sketches, and they seemed interesting.
> 
> The show is slow moving and I'm not that interested in the people's lives, but I do find the narration about dancing, and watching them really enjoyable. There are a lot of dances in it which are interesting artistically, on their own and as elements of a tv show?
> 
> I find the more I watch it the more I get into it, even though it felt a little unsatisfying how dramatic their relationships all were at first. But I think that even that is getting more interesting as it's starting to discuss larger issues affecting young girls and young performers and artists especially.
> 
> I don't know anything about ballet, so I don't know how much of it is realistic or not, but I am satisfied with it right now. I really like the idea of having a show about dancers and cast with real dancers, and about dancers lives.
> 
> I tried a ballet dance move once and the teacher and the other girls in the class laughed at me because...it's obvious when someone hasn't been taking ballet since they were children. Let's just say it more gracefully and not at all falling-on-the-facely as when I actually tried to do it and fell down every single time in front of the whole class. lol
> 
> Ballet moves are so difficult and complex--the intelligence to do them is also distinct. I can see now how they might have been resentful at someone like me thinking I could come in and be anywhere close to proficient. That I was not a dancer. I had not been dancing and honing this intelligence and set of knowledge since I was a child, like many of these women.
> 
> But even if I can never really know what it's like to be a ballet dancer, I'm still curious about their lives. And I think the idea for this show is brilliant!
> 
> I'm not sure it will live up to my expectations of the idea, but it's still been interesting and I like how it's cast with actual dancers. It would be cool if there were a show like this that was also directed by dancers and realistic (I don't know if it is or not).


Oddly enough, I watched the first episode and I'm intrigued. It is not my normal faire (although I did minor in theater in college). I'll have to see what's what. I do have a Mandalorian sized hole to fill now on Friday nights.

Oh, and If you haven't watched Queen's Gambit, I highly recommend it. It is like Mad Men with a woman, but about chess instead of advertising.


----------



## dulcinea

Since we caught up with the Mandalorian, my fiance and I have been watching Farscape and Star Trek Voyager.


----------



## Warp11

Was binge-watching Supernatural season 1 a few weeks ago, but less time at night for the time being so season 2 is going at a slower pace. It has kept my interest only because it's written like a story from the World of Darkness' "Hunter: The Reckoning." 

A few months ago I had binge-watched the entire Magicians series. I was surprised how much I enjoyed that show and was sad to see it conclude. It could have gone in so many directions, barely scratching the surface of possibilities. 

Both are available on Amazon Prime, which is my current medium for TV.


----------



## dulcinea

Anyone started with Wandavision?
I found it intriguing, and the second episode, at some parts, delightfully creepy.


----------



## blossomier

How I Met Your Mother. I'm on the last season. It's been fun.



dulcinea said:


> Anyone started with Wandavision?
> I found it intriguing, and the second episode, at some parts, delightfully creepy.


I didn't start it but from the trailers I've seen it seems interesting! I'm not into superheroes but I like how it's a parody of sitcoms. Also I love the vintage references to I Love Lucy.


----------



## Sily

I watched two full seasons of Cobra Kai and then 2 episodes in season 3 and lost interest. Husband finished to end of season 3, though.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

I have been jumping around a bit~ nothing that is really provoking me to nonstop watch it;
Homeland
Fate The Winx Saga -I am prob about to drop it if it does not pick up.
Blown Away - on and off
Vikings
Barry

I would like to be watching the next season of~
Stranger Things
The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel 
Peaky Blinders
Little Fires Everywhere
Good Girls
Tom Clancy's Jack Ryan
Yellowstone
Goliath


----------



## blossomier

I finished watching How I Met Your Mother.
I picked up on The Office and it's great, lol. I shouldn't have stopped watching.


----------



## incision

Watched the first three episodes of 'A Discovery of Witches' and I'm hooked. There's something about the male protagonist that intrigues me. He's so elegant and languid but when it matters, snaps to capable, protective action. There's an obvious steal from Twilight but it's not for teens. Perhaps its targeting the once teen consumers who are now adults.


----------



## eeo

Only just started watching "The Morning Show" but it looks really promising.


----------



## tanstaafl28

I can't seem to find anything to lock onto anymore. I don't know what's up with me.


----------



## eeo

tanstaafl28 said:


> I can't seem to find anything to lock onto anymore. I don't know what's up with me.


You've watched too many of them?


----------



## tanstaafl28

eeo said:


> You've watched too many of them?


 I think maybe I'm just bored with binge watching after 10.5 months of working from home?


----------



## ENIGMA2019

eeo said:


> Only just started watching "The Morning Show" but it looks really promising.


That show is pretty good. I forget sometimes I have Apple TV.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

tanstaafl28 said:


> I can't seem to find anything to lock onto anymore. I don't know what's up with me.


Yes, I am the same. That is why I am watching more movies lately. I think I will prob end up just spending my time reading again instead.


----------



## Cc03

Instinktual said:


> What tv shows are you currently watching more than one episode at a time?
> Old or new, doesn't matter. Maybe you've just finished the annual rewatching of Firefly for the 10th time, or maybe you're neck deep in the latest release. Streaming services, blu-ray/dvd box sets, recordings on your dvr, it's all good. And maybe a few words on whether you like it or not.
> 
> Here goes:
> 
> I'm currently watching The Punisher on Netflix. About 10 episodes in, and so far it's been a great show. Dark, violent and pretty much everyone in it is a psychopath, but, you know, great! I think they did a great job of setting up this character in Daredevil season 2, and they continue that tone and vibe here. Can't wait to see what comes next.
> 
> On the other end of the superhero scale, I recently finished season 2 of The Flash. I'm really starting to like this show. Season 1 was ok, but season 2 really steps it up. In these antihero times, it's refreshing to see a character that's actually a nice guy who just wants to save everyone.


Oh yess same here. Well I haven't quite got to the punisher yet I'm watching Daredevil,Jessica jones, Luke cage, Iron fist in cinematic order so I can get to defenders. I just got to season 2 of daredevil where they are dealing with frank castle and it's quite interesting I look forward to the punisher series.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Cc03 said:


> Oh yess same here. Well I haven't quite got to the punisher yet I'm watching Daredevil,Jessica jones, Luke cage, Iron fist in cinematic order so I can get to defenders. I just got to season 2 of daredevil where they are dealing with frank castle and it's quite interesting I look forward to the punisher series.


I am not sure I have watched Iron Fist. All the rest are good. I have not finished Jessica Jones last season yet.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

The Expanse.

It so much better than how I thought it'd be. A proper space epic with great storytelling. Great everything actually.


----------



## Electra

None


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Prodigal Son


----------



## Rift




----------



## dulcinea

dulcinea said:


> Anyone started with Wandavision?
> I found it intriguing, and the second episode, at some parts, delightfully creepy.


This show was horrible.
The message is disturbing, and the plot falls apart halfway through the show.
Disney sucks!!!


----------



## blossomier

Parks and Recreation. So good!


----------



## Rept

Diablero - a funny Mexican series about fighting demons.


----------



## mia-me

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> The Expanse.
> 
> It so much better than how I thought it'd be. A proper space epic with great storytelling. Great everything actually.


Season 1 was brilliant! Season 2 went downhill to okay. Gave up on it by S3 because it turned into a soap opera.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

mia-me said:


> Season 1 was brilliant! Season 2 went downhill to okay. Gave up on it by S3 because it turned into a soap opera.


I kinda get what you mean, especially the relationship. It's like you had these two characters and all of a sudden they're like goo goo ga ga babies basically when they talk to each other, with like some kinda half pouty faces going on. But you're missing out. There are so many good one off moments that leave impact. Writing, and acting all stay pretty good. Production value goes up, though story mode starts to fall off when certain character arcs and story lines are 'finished'. I'm really hoping they'll revive some of those things, but if it's more like the latest season that'd kinda be disappointing.

Though there was this one episode in the last season, and the way they end it into the credits oh man! Goosebumps... chills!!


----------



## mia-me

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> I kinda get what you mean, especially the relationship. It's like you had these two characters and all of a sudden they're like goo goo ga ga babies basically when they talk to each other, with like some kinda half pouty faces going on. But you're missing out. There are so many good one off moments that leave impact. Writing, and acting all stay pretty good. Production value goes up, though story mode starts to fall off when certain character arcs and story lines are 'finished'. I'm really hoping they'll revive some of those things, but if it's more like the latest season that'd kinda be disappointing.
> 
> Though there was this one episode in the last season, and the way they end it into the credits oh man! Goosebumps... chills!!


Season 1 to partway through S2 were brilliant since there was mystery and novel fascinating concepts. It was Noir meets dystopian space opera with an anti-hero cop who threw it all away for love, even though he was a gritty realist. 

So many passes on the political drama and angst story arc. Holden drives me nuts and so do many other characters.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

mia-me said:


> Season 1 to partway through S2 were brilliant since there was mystery and novel fascinating concepts. It was Noir meets dystopian space opera with an anti-hero cop who threw it all away for love, even though he was a gritty realist.
> 
> So many passes on the political drama and angst story arc. Holden drives me nuts and so do many other characters.


I don't know how closely it follows the source material, so I'm not sure if it was always meant to be that way. But even then, with the series, it's like they haven't even _really_ resolved anything major from those two seasons. Or maybe what seemed like the main points are/were suddenly pushed to the back for all the drama and angst you mentioned(though I think without all the other stuff it wouldn't really be an 'epic'). Or maybe it has to do with our expectations being subverted because what we thought was the core of the entire thing was really just an interesting point for us to jump in on, only to have our disappointment subverted when they bring it all around back in later story mode?

I think there's only one season left, whereas maybe the books are ongoing? I feel like they do a pretty good job of tying up loose ends, and everything kinda connects 'wraps up' - even if not always to what I'd call completely satisfactory; but I'm pretty sure it's all written on purpose that way so they can have late/later reveals and recalls to really give more weight/impact: closure.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

It had high ratings. I liked it! Michael Sheen is a great actor that always seems to add a unique flavor to his roles. The show is very different from the norm.
Watch Good Omens - Season 1 | Prime Video


----------



## Lamps

I just finished bingeing The Innocent (El Inocente). 

Muy complicado! Very complicated... but a great series. It's based on one of Harlan Coben's books, so RIYL The Stranger. It was better than The Stranger though.


----------



## Electra

-A crime series from real life
-An adopted person meet parents series
-Some series about renewing and shaping up houses and gardens
-A series about summer camping


----------



## Fennel

New Girl. Just light enough to get my mind off things.


----------



## eeo

Just finished For All Mankind. Loved it.


----------



## attic

I watch Shadow and bone, Virgin River and Tribes of Europa right now. They are all ok, but not spectacular. Shadow and bone is pretty, it is a fantasy story, and I like to try to figure out how the world fit together (I think I fell asleep watching the first and perhaps second episode, so that makes it even more confusing but I think it is also made that way, things happen and you get to wonder about what is going on and who is that, and where is that? and how does it relate to anything, perhaps even a bit too much of that). Virgin river is a drama about a woman who had a stillborn child and has moved to a small town in some rural area to restart her life, and how she starts to get to know the place, her work as a nurse, eccentric people there... a bit cliché about "you city people are all the same! you think you can... we rural people are like this and that we do things this and that way", but pretty nature and a bit feelgood and relations. Tribes of Europa I think is German? It is about a future after some catastrophy, likely one of those things when electric devices stop working among other things, when things are back to tribal affiliations and simpler societies. It feels a bit amateurish at times, but that also makes it feel a bit everydaylike, and in part (not all of it) more believable. It feels a lot like the summer holiday morning series I used to watch growing up, usually they seemed to come from australia or somewhere, about kids on adventures (like mirror mirror where they went back in time, and the one about a kid in a coma who were in some world with no adults, and other), but this is for a slightly older audience.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Fennel said:


> New Girl. Just light enough to get my mind off things.


Yep- I liked that show. Life in Pieces, Happy Endings. Single Parents, Brothers and Sisters... are pretty good short mindless shows as well.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

attic said:


> I watch Shadow and bone, Virgin River and Tribes of Europa right now. They are all ok, but not spectacular. Shadow and bone is pretty, it is a fantasy story, and I like to try to figure out how the world fit together (I think I fell asleep watching the first and perhaps second episode, so that makes it even more confusing but I think it is also made that way, things happen and you get to wonder about what is going on and who is that, and where is that? and how does it relate to anything, perhaps even a bit too much of that). Virgin river is a drama about a woman who had a stillborn child and has moved to a small town in some rural area to restart her life, and how she starts to get to know the place, her work as a nurse, eccentric people there... a bit cliché about "you city people are all the same! you think you can... we rural people are like this and that we do things this and that way", but pretty nature and a bit feelgood and relations. Tribes of Europa I think is German? It is about a future after some catastrophy, likely one of those things when electric devices stop working among other things, when things are back to tribal affiliations and simpler societies. It feels a bit amateurish at times, but that also makes it feel a bit everydaylike, and in part (not all of it) more believable. It feels a lot like the summer holiday morning series I used to watch growing up, usually they seemed to come from australia or somewhere, about kids on adventures (like mirror mirror where they went back in time, and the one about a kid in a coma who were in some world with no adults, and other), but this is for a slightly older audience.


Watching Shadow and Bone as well. So far it is ok.


----------



## Sily

Yesterday I binged 6 or 7 episodes of Kate & Koji - Wikipedia

I love cafes. 💛💚❤💙💜


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

I haven't had time to binge watch anything lately, but someone messaged me to tell me that nnetflix dropped new seasons for Castlevania and Love Death + Robots so I'm kind of hyped I get to watch those. Think I might try watching season one of Lupin too as that looks promising, but I really hope I don't have to watch it dubbed cause I hate that bad voice overs out of sync shit lmao


*Edit* bleh ld+r wasn't that great, but Castlevania... was _bat_shit crzy at times with action sequences. also, _very_ satisfying for some1 like me that was hoping for similar ending from the begin. Dislike where L+H story line ended up but imo wasn't handled as poorly as random peeps critiques make it seem.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

I was fighting off something earlier this week and once I felt better -I have been in an organizational cleaning binge mood since...watching this show. (easy to watch multitasking) I just finished season two. If you like Survivorman.... this is the show for you. 
Alone Full Episodes, Video & More | HISTORY


----------



## Sily

Today, May 28th, I breezed through Season 3 of The Kominsky Method. Now I'm waiting for Grace & Frankie.


----------



## tanstaafl28

Rewatching Criminal Minds on Netflix.

These people are trained to pattern match abnormal behaviors until they narrow down to a criminal because traditional policing methods don't work for serial killers, the normal motivations don't apply.


----------



## ai.tran.75

tanstaafl28 said:


> Rewatching Criminal Minds on Netflix.
> 
> These people are trained to pattern match abnormal behaviors until they narrow down to a criminal because traditional policing methods don't work for serial killers, the normal motivations don't apply.


haha unsure how accurate the show is but I loved Criminal Minds 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanstaafl28

ai.tran.75 said:


> haha unsure how accurate the show is but I loved Criminal Minds
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It has taken some liberties because there aren't that many active serial killers in the US, and I doubt the BAU actually has it's own Learjet. 

Have you watched the history of the BAU as told by the show "Mindhunter" on Netflix? Apparently this is closer to the real deal.


----------



## WickerDeer

.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

ai.tran.75 said:


> haha unsure how accurate the show is but I loved Criminal Minds
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





tanstaafl28 said:


> It has taken some liberties because there aren't that many active serial killers in the US, and I doubt the BAU actually has it's own Learjet.
> 
> Have you watched the history of the BAU as told by the show "Mindhunter" on Netflix? Apparently this is closer to the real deal.


I started it the other day. Great cast so far. Have you guys watched The Mentalist or The Blacklist?

I watched Taboo the other day. Dark but, good. Tom Hardy is a great actor.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Finished Loki. Damn, that was really good all around. I think so far the best Marvel series by far. The soundtrack was nuts.


----------



## Crowbo

Breaking Bad.


----------



## Sily

Wow @ Coyote. 









Coyote (Official Site) Watch on Paramount Plus


A border patrol agent is forced to work for the people he spent his career keeping out of America. His loyalties will be challenged in the process.




www.paramountplus.com


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

I'm not binging it but on TV there's Desperate Housewives. Never watched it before, but I think I might watch it from the beginning now, it seems funny.


----------



## Crowbo

I'm currently on season 3 of Breaking Bad.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Crowbo said:


> I'm currently on season 3 of Breaking Bad.


Spin off of Better Call Saul after?


----------



## Sister Hipster

I am obssessed with My Hero Academia and I do like Dr. Stone on the side. I tried getting into Jujutsu Kaisen, but the thirst on Instagram for these bishi men are real and I fell into it. The shonen itself in the first two episodes didn't grab me nor do I care for the characters. The teacher is just a Kakashi/Vash hybrid that is arrogant. Kinda a turn off yet intrigue.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

I have been binging tons since I have been sick. The last one was the new season two of Modern Love.


----------



## mia-me

Rewatching GoT because...dragons. 💖


----------



## Penny

i haven't watched TV in ages. occasionally I will catch a bit of the View or the Jersey Shore


----------



## Sily

Well on Airy Tv there is a channel called "Red Scarlet TV". Today I binged Hazel, The Ghost and Mrs Muir and Tammy (all TV shows). It was like time travel to the 60s.


----------



## WickerDeer

Been watching Charmed. There sure are a lot of them.


----------



## Electra

WickerDeer said:


> Been watching Charmed. There sure are a lot of them.


I used to watch that in my teens too 🙂


----------



## Crowbo

I am now on season 4 of Breaking Bad! Gus is creepy af. What do y'all think his type is? No spoilers please!


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Crowbo said:


> I am now on season 4 of Breaking Bad! Gus is creepy af. What do y'all think his type is? No spoilers please!


It has been so long since I have watched it but, memory recall... Some sort of unhealthy INTx.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

I can only limited binge it because _gasps_ it is a weekly release... As of yesterday~ Nine Perfect Strangers


----------



## Crowbo

I finished season four of Breaking Bad a couple of days ago and all I've got to say is wow. The season four finale was so fucking good! Unquestionably my favorite episode of the series so far and one of my favorite episodes of television in general. The show could've ended right here and I would've still been completely satisfied but instead, there's one more season left to tie up the remaining loose ends. I'm so hyped for season five!! I'll have to wait until September to see it though because early in the morning, I'm going on a trip to Colorado and I'll be staying there for almost a week.


----------



## Worriedfunction




----------



## tanstaafl28

I just finished _Fringe_ for the 4th time. I'm between shows. I feel a little listless.


----------



## NIHM

When it comes out I will binge it.


----------



## Crowbo

I'm on the fifth and final season of Breaking Bad now.


----------



## Electra

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> I'm not binging it but on TV there's Desperate Housewives. Never watched it before, but I think I might watch it from the beginning now, it seems funny.


But it has a rather strange, unexpected ending 😅


----------



## Electra

•Big bang theory
•Sherlock holms
•Soon starts a series again which I look foward to. Its about true crime stuff.
•Seinfelt, Simpsons, Poirot and Micheal Mc Intyre when its on
•Sinnasnekkeren ("the angry carpenter")
•A summer-camping program


----------



## Sily

There is a new show on CBS (I think, but might be wrong) called Ghosts. It looks like a comedy in the style of Beetlejuice and Knives Out. I mean the house and colors look like a Knives Out house.

Today I’ve been watching Doc Martin on the British Channel on PlutoTV.


----------



## eeo

Medici


----------



## Crowbo

I only have four episodes of Breaking Bad left. I can't wait to see how it all wraps up!


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Gotham and Smallville


----------



## Crowbo

I just finished watching Season 5 episodes 13 and 14 of Breaking Bad and all I have to say is HOLY FUCK! That was phenomenal!

Ozymandias in particular was an absolute masterpiece of an episode. Such an insane and heart-wrenching roller coaster of emotions.

I'll watch the final two episodes tomorrow and then I'll be finished with the series, which is quite the bittersweet feeling.


----------



## Crowbo

I finished Breaking Bad yesterday. The series finale was amazing! I'm not sure if I'll ever watch another tv show this good again.


----------



## Electra

Crowbo said:


> I finished Breaking Bad yesterday. The series finale was amazing! I'm not sure if I'll ever watch another tv show this good again.


I also want to see it.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Crowbo said:


> I finished Breaking Bad yesterday. The series finale was amazing! I'm not sure if I'll ever watch another tv show this good again.


You still have to watch El Camino and then you'll finally be 'done' the series.


----------



## Crowbo

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> You still have to watch El Camino and then you'll finally be 'done' the series.


I'm going to watch that film too. As well as Better Call Saul.


----------



## thisisme

i'm watching blacklist. i feel like i just started it and i'm on season 4 already. it's so good. james spader is playing the complete shit outta this character


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Last ones watched-
Utopia- amazon original
Power book II Ghost
Power book III Raising Kanan
 Part 5 of Money Heist - The cast & The Professor +++++ It was a little cheesy-ish at first(when I started Part 1 forever ago) then ~ I was addicted. Great show.
Today- National Geographic- Secrets of the whales. I am prob going to check out National Geographic Shark Beach next. 
And bc I was reminded by this thread ~ The rest of The Blacklist lol


----------



## ENIGMA2019

NIHM said:


> When it comes out I will binge it.


I saw that as well. Looks like it will be interesting. I noticed Goliath will be coming back soon! I wonder when Tom Clancy's Jack Ryan will be back on. Upload was interesting but, I am not sure they are doing another season.


----------



## Folsom

Started watching Misfits for the first time. 
It was recommended to me about 10 years ago. Better late than never.


----------



## tentoedsloth

The Great British Baking Show. PBS is running several episodes on the weekends.


----------



## Electra

thisisme said:


> i'm watching blacklist. i feel like i just started it and i'm on season 4 already. it's so good. james spader is playing the complete shit outta this character


A friend of mine recommanded that one


----------



## NIHM

ENIGMA2019 said:


> I saw that as well. Looks like it will be interesting. I noticed Goliath will be coming back soon! I wonder when Tom Clancy's Jack Ryan will be back on. Upload was interesting but, I am not sure they are doing another season.


I don't think I've heard of Goliath? Might have to check it out. I've been a fan of the Wheel of Time ever since I was in my late 20s. I was telling a friend about stories my great aunt would tell me (she kind of was raised by the other category of religions) he said ohh that sounds a lot like the Wheel of Time, or at least concepts from it. I read it and enjoyed the novels. Of course, it came out in 1990 and I was told about my mother's background (she doesn't belong to anymore) when I was a kid in the 80s. I listened to how he came up with it and thought it was brilliant. Instead of using the Greek's linear fashion of time, he made a story about time being a wheel and how everything is repeated and woven coming from eastern cultures like India. Now that I'm grown up and knowing my great aunt and grandmother I kind of understand why my mother was an ISTJ, she is the complete opposite of their lifestyles and hated when my grandmother would discuss what she called "nonsense" to me. Still, I enjoyed hanging out with them more than I did going to catechism school for my father who was a devoted Roman Catholic. Anyways I even took a quiz on what Ajah I would be if I lived in that world. Found out I'm a brown Ajah. I thought maybe blue or yellow but Brown is good, my nose in the books, my head in the clouds.

I read a lot but out of all fantasy novels, The Wheel of Time is at the top. I mean don't get me wrong I was excited to see Lord of the Rings and the Hobbit made into movies. Thrilled someone did Game of Thrones but this has always been a favorite.

I think the reason why I love it, is I like the concepts he throws out there in the fantasy novel. Being that I love and adore physics and mathematics, having time in a circle is a very fun subject. Anyways I'll probably be curled up on the couch glued to the TV when it releases, hoping they don't screw it up. I at least think Rand was a good pick, hopefully, he can act.


----------



## tanstaafl28

NIHM said:


> I don't think I've heard of Goliath? Might have to check it out. I've been a fan of the Wheel of Time ever since I was in my late 20s. I was telling a friend about stories my great aunt would tell me (she kind of was raised by the other category of religions) he said ohh that sounds a lot like the Wheel of Time, or at least concepts from it. I read it and enjoyed the novels. Of course, it came out in 1990 and I was told about my mother's background (she doesn't belong to anymore) when I was a kid in the 80s. I listened to how he came up with it and thought it was brilliant. Instead of using the Greek's linear fashion of time, he made a story about time being a wheel and how everything is repeated and woven coming from eastern cultures like India. Now that I'm grown up and knowing my great aunt and grandmother I kind of understand why my mother was an ISTJ, she is the complete opposite of their lifestyles and hated when my grandmother would discuss what she called "nonsense" to me. Still, I enjoyed hanging out with them more than I did going to catechism school for my father who was a devoted Roman Catholic. Anyways I even took a quiz on what Ajah I would be if I lived in that world. Found out I'm a brown Ajah. I thought maybe blue or yellow but Brown is good, my nose in the books, my head in the clouds.
> 
> I read a lot but out of all fantasy novels, The Wheel of Time is at the top. I mean don't get me wrong I was excited to see Lord of the Rings and the Hobbit made into movies. Thrilled someone did Game of Thrones but this has always been a favorite.
> 
> I think the reason why I love it, is I like the concepts he throws out there in the fantasy novel. Being that I love and adore physics and mathematics, having time in a circle is a very fun subject. Anyways I'll probably be curled up on the couch glued to the TV when it releases, hoping they don't screw it up. I at least think Rand was a good pick, hopefully, he can act.


Totally looking forward to it! I picked up "The Eye of the World" in paperback at the Navy Exchange just before I deployed in 1991. It was very thick, and I love me some epic fantasy, so I thought it would take me a while. I burned through it in less than a month!


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

*The Witcher *(season 2)*

Arcane*

Enjoyed both, in that order, but Arcane was really something else.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

I usually just list the show(s) but, I will give a little detail...

Ozark - wtf- I binge it for the last episode to have me doing a play back to realize it is Part one!!!! So, wrong!!!! You are not GoT... that is just pure evil.

The Woman in the House Across the Street from the Girl in the Window- I have not stopped laughing. This is the best dark comedy of the year. It is like Scary movie on speed in a series. _whispers I hope that was the point_ They even use the same? lighthouse from one of the Scary movies in an episode? 

 Kristen Bell is why I decided to try it out


* *





1. Now- I know why those red wine glasses are soooooo big = they hold a bottle of wine! Efficient 
2. Girl- Lashes and nails that on point the whole time considering??!!!! Not many know the secret of the fake lashes= no maintenance. _smirks_ But, they will fuck up your real ones...eventually
3. All these people with no blinds and windows wide open= is this normal?
4. Take your kid to work day? That was redonculous! If it was not meant as dark comedy= something is wrong with me.
5. Did she buy 10+ of the same dish? I think that type dish is cursed but ~ kudos to you for knowing you would need that many backups! I have accidentally broken a few dishes or glasses with drops. Many glasses I get but, damn if I have that many of the same dish. Is the character a little OCD as well? 









6. Oh lawd at the explanation behind his scars. These I find almost- priceless. 💯 I have accidentally scratched and no where near that lvl scar. Fish hooks doing that kind of damage? Bahahahahaha
7. His wife and her story (just starting on episode 5) but, that one-two feet of water?  
8. That catty B neighbor.... 🤣
9. OMG just watched the whole field trip episode and with the following him and his BIG bag 😂

I may go on later but, hands down the best DARK comical series of the year thus far!


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

*Hawkeye

Succession* Season 3

*Doctor Who* Series 13

*Deadly Class

Archer *Season 13

*The Wheel of Time*


----------



## ENIGMA2019

I was re-watching Peaky Blinders to get ready for the final series 
Reacher is staying pretty true to the book series. I should pick it back up.


----------



## Veggie

I hadn't found anything that great in a while, but The Woman in the House Across the Street from the Girl in the Window was amazing, and so was Murderville, with Will Arnett. Two great crime spoofs back to back. Yes pls 🙋‍♀️


----------



## UndoneCitrine

I've been rewatching old episodes of Kindred Spirits in tandem with the new episodes as they come out.

I also just finished Destination Fear. It's definitely not the _worst_ paranormal show on TV, but it's certainly not the best :/


----------



## Mystic MagentaRose

Right now, I'm finishing the rest of F is for Family on Netflix and Archive 81. After that I'm planning on getting into other TV series on Netflix that seem interesting to me.


----------



## shameless

I most recently binge watched Ozark, and All of Us are Dead.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Midsomer Murders


----------



## woorm

I am watching Trailer Park Boys second time. 1 season
Jim Lahey needs me

Also, I'm watching Twin Peaks. This is probably the third time. I'm very picky about series, so I mostly just go back to my favorites.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

*A Very Secret Service

Raised by Wolves*


----------



## taixfai

Been rewatching Disenchantment again--it's so funny and so good 😭


----------



## NIHM

Gilded and Spaceforce. Like what TV series have I not binged, I'm waiting for Bridgerton.


----------



## alcobow

Doctor Who! Seasons 1-8.
And so basically the sitcoms of 00s (from my country)


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Power Book IV: Force
Greys Anatomy came back on.
Binged Murderville


----------



## recycled_lube_oil

Nothing at the minute, waiting for:

The Last Kingdom Season 5
Top Boy Season 2 (although its really Season 4)


----------



## NIHM

The Legend of Vox Machina


----------



## Veggie

Pam and Tommy


----------



## NIHM

1883


----------



## Crowbo

I'm on the 7th and final season of Malcolm in The Middle and it's been awesome. It's such a criminally underrated show.


----------



## WhiteHoody

Midnight Club. Was awesome


----------



## Eilidh

The Watcher


----------



## MsMojiMoe

Kintsugi said:


> And on that note....if anybody has any good reccs for any series/movie based on real/historic events.....LET ME KNOW PLS. Love that stuff


Turn, Washington’s spies
4 seasons

this was good
and they just recently really learn ( of the names of these spies ) a lot of 5his bc being a spy back then was very much looked down, even the ones on your side bc of this they have kept it very quiet the names, …it’s about the first spy ring in America….and they tell it very accurately …Washington recruits his childhood friends…which was smart bc no one knew them, they were so unlikely, a farmer etc….

the revolutionary war, which has always in my mind the most 8mportant war that has been fought, the first time in the world, a country wasn’t run by kings/queens, or dictators …..then France follow, etc….we couldn’t have won without France helping us in the end…but these spies really help turn the tides in the war….it shows both sides really good

it really shows the time, the once hero then traitor, Benedict Arnold, and his downfall…how slaves in the north not south was….etc.

i really loved this series, it was way better than I thought it was going to be….


----------



## Ms. Aligned

Currently watching The Curse of Oak Island because it's interesting, but goddamn it is so fucking redundant and slow.


----------



## Ms. Aligned

Oh my GOD, how many times do they need to introduce people?!?!?! It's season fucking 8, we know who you are!!!!!!!

Also every time the narrator says something obvious in a question it reminds me of Dr. Evil. 

Guy: Yeah I think this could be a fire pit. 
Narrator: A FIRE pit?


----------



## Sily

Irish Pickers, with Ian Dowling on Freevee.

Watched 3 episodes today.


----------



## Gamine

Catching up on Archer. Mindless funny with mindful humor.


----------



## Electra

The Lørenskog disappearence in Netflix


----------



## Crowbo

The Wire


----------



## NIHM




----------



## Gamine

NIHM said:


>


Me too! I am still on the fence about it


----------



## Crowbo

Mad Men


----------



## Mystic MagentaRose

Right now I'm watching The Watcher on Netflix. I finally decided to check it out. It's good so far.

Next, I'm planning on watching The Midnight Club. I always wanted to because I used to read those Christopher Pike books.


----------



## iim94484

Friends I like to analyze their personalities and situations


----------



## moonpixie

The L Word Gen Q.
Dead to Me, now that season 3 is out.


----------



## Gamine

Watched a comedy special. Deon Cole: Charleen’s Boy. Funny as hell. I realized I must have an old soul when at the start of the show he is talking about 50-55 year old women when going out or their time. I’ve been like that since my early 30s 

I will have to research Tracy’s dog.


----------



## Gamine

Ok these are not tv worthy binge posts but, where is the what did you last watch thread?

Trevor Noah (sexy accent btw) I WISH YOU WOULD. I laughed so hard. I have noticed news threads on him and was thinking- he looks familiar and then the oh him with hair  After, I clicked on More like this. I’ve watched his comedy shows. Impersonating is an A+.

Stick to comedy! I blew past your articles as an apparent host.


----------



## Kintsugi

She-ra

I'm a geriatric Queer Millennial. We didn't have this representation when we were young. I'm loving it


----------



## Ms. Aligned

Kintsugi said:


> She-ra
> 
> I'm a geriatric Queer Millennial. We didn't have this representation when we were young. I'm loving it


Bruh, I actually gave the original She-ra up for lent one time. It was brutal, but also the guilty pleasure I loved the most.


----------



## Kintsugi

Ms. Aligned said:


> Bruh, I actually gave the original She-ra up for lent one time. It was brutal, but also the guilty pleasure I loved the most.


I literally watched the original She-Ra and the remake.

I love them both for different reasons. 

When I was in primary/elementary school, us girls used to play She-Ra. My best friend told me that I was too ugly to be the Protagonist. 

I never got over that lmao


----------



## LeafStew

Right now I'm watchin Andor on Disney+. It's a Star Wars serie it's pretty good.


----------



## Schizoid

Re-watching The Golden Path at the moment. 



https://www.mewatch.sg/watch/The-Golden-Path-E28-40062


----------



## Kintsugi

Just noticed that Netflix now has one of my favourite anime series ever - "Monster". Hell yeah, that's my viewing sorted for a while


----------



## noranoler

Bridgerton series


----------



## Gamine

Wrong thread... It was a movie.


----------



## Sily

Started Broadchurch, season 3, episode one. Love me some Olivia Colman.


----------



## tanstaafl28

Wednesday x 4


----------



## MadMaxSDP

None at the moment.


----------



## Sily

I went back to "Mum" on BritBox. Seen it about 4 times.


----------

